# Effective anti-parasite and gill fluke medication in the UK?



## Cherries (5 Aug 2021)

Hi all,

I am still struggling with treating my fish for the mentioned, I lost even more fish during hopeless treatment. Only 1 blinded cory left, 3 white clouds 3-4 swordtails, 1 BN pleco and 3 platies left. I want them to live but not without meds.

I think I should be able to get meds in 2-3 weeks no less. Only what is effective in 100%? I tried eSHa ones, tried Flubendazole. Didn't work 

Any help is appreciated,
Cherries


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Aug 2021)

Look out for praziquantel, it's my go to for anti-parasite treatment, you _should_ be able to find it relatively easily, but it's been a while since I had to get some.

Edit: Vetark Fluke Solve is what I order, I can see it on Amazon just now


----------



## Cherries (5 Aug 2021)

Hello,

Thank you so much for your reply. 

I have found this 10g one on eBay:









						Vetark Fluke Solve Skin & Gill Fluke Koi Treatment  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Vetark Fluke Solve Skin & Gill Fluke Koi Treatment at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products.



					www.ebay.co.uk
				




What would be the dosing for a 15L box?


----------



## Aqua360 (5 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> Hello,
> 
> Thank you so much for your reply.
> 
> ...


Like a really, really small amount, I don't know the exact dosing (it's on the packaging) but you can see there on the link that 10g treats 2500 litres lol.

In the past I've literally taken the very tip of a teaspoon for my nano's


----------



## Cherries (5 Aug 2021)

I've no idea how to dose that.. lol. I guess I could do the 'teaspoon tip'

Oh, and how do I dissolve it? Is it hard to do so?


----------



## Majsa (5 Aug 2021)

Have a look at (is this the same product?):









						FLUKE-SOLVE® AQUARIUM | Fish Treatment Ltd
					

Ornamental fish such as discus can harbour a variety of parasites, and often they remain undiscovered until they have been introduced into a new aquarium. This can be a particular problem with fish which have originated from the wild. Stress can also be a major threat to these fish because of...




					www.fish-treatment.co.uk


----------



## Cherries (5 Aug 2021)

It does contain 50% of Prazi, still 10g sachet treating 2500l so yeah. And thank you, it really does help with dosing!

1g to 250ml bottle so 2g to 500ml old Lucozade bottle, then 15ml to my 15L box 

But is it soluble in a very warm water?


----------



## Cherries (5 Aug 2021)

Also, what does it treat besides skin and gill flukes and tapeworms? I read a site that recommends putting some of the powder into a pantyhose and the moving it around in water... which is weird but okay, fair enough if it worked for him..


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> Also, what does it treat besides skin and gill flukes and tapeworms? I read a site that recommends putting some of the powder into a pantyhose and the moving it around in water... which is weird but okay, fair enough if it worked for him..


It dissolves readily, something you could invest in is one of those micro dose spoons, that weigh small quantities, I think seachem sell one.


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Aug 2021)

Seachem Digital Spoon Scale


----------



## Majsa (6 Aug 2021)

The aquarium version includes a one-gram measuring scoop.

Personally I wouldn’t use the 15l box, but treat the whole tank. The treatment takes 2-3 weeks and 15l is too small for such a long time. Also make sure you keep up with the maintenance, plenty of water changes, clean water is you best med. A few weeks break before dosing would be good if possible, as you say you already tried esha and flubendazole. Are you sure you fish have flukes/tapeworms/trichodina? I know it’s hard to tell…luckily Fluke Solve is well tolerated, but it treats only what it treats, if you know what I mean.

I recently used Fluke Solve, dosed for the whole tank first and then a dose for each water change (e.g. change 18l water = 18ml solution, made fresh each time). After 3 weeks another full dose (after a big water change).


----------



## Cherries (6 Aug 2021)

I am tiny bit confused, this one site says:

'Powder praziquantel is not easily water soluble, but using a drop or two of Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) will help to fully dissolve it in a cup before dosing' and:

'With prazi dose once, wait about a week, do a 20-25% water change and then repeat dosage'.

Every other site I look at, instructions are different :/

Ya, I'm pretty confident to say its gill flukes 100% but not so sure towards tapeworms. Fish: get thin (from thicc to thin), very rarely have white and stringy feces, and normal behaviour and normal feeding. They don't have trichodina, whatever that is..

I'm not even sure what type of worms they have (besides gill flukes) lol


----------



## jamila169 (6 Aug 2021)

fluke solve is formulated to dissolve in water , don't overthink this


----------



## zozo (6 Aug 2021)

Praziquantel is a dewormer especially effective against Schistosomiasis in humans and animals, it's caused by a variety of flat and tapeworm infections. Next to this, it's also effective against Trichodina, a variety of other skin parasites and Flukes on fish. Shrimps and most common snails are not negatively affected by Praziquantel, the Fluke solve powder form can be administered for over 2 weeks to be most effective. Even tho the description states otherwise it is absolutely no problem and sometimes advisable to add the recommended dose and leave it in for 14 days without a water change. Or top off the dose again accordingly if a water change is done.

This is the Flukesolve manufacturer.








						Specialists Fish Treatments & Medicines | Fish Treatment Ltd
					

The specialist fish treatments company set up by veterinarian Dr Fiona Macdonald to develop and supply fish medicines. Fluke-Solve™ and Lice-Solve™.




					www.fish-treatment.co.uk
				




You can e-mail them for advice, in my case the vet who developed it replied personally (Dr Fiona McDonald).


----------



## Cherries (6 Aug 2021)

Okay, so I can just add it every 2 or 3 weeks right? And no need for a water change?


----------



## Aqua360 (6 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> Okay, so I can just add it every 2 or 3 weeks right? And no need for a water change?


I don't think you'd need more than the initial dose unless you're adding more livestock


----------



## Cherries (6 Aug 2021)

Aqua360 said:


> I don't think you'd need more than the initial dose unless you're adding more livestock


Actually, I have seen many people recommending up to 3 doses including with the initial 1st one to double kill any eggs and larva. Which makes 100% sense to me, given my long and huge worm outbreak I have had since 3 years!

Thanks guys, much appreciated and glad I've found you!


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> Actually, I have seen many people recommending up to 3 doses including with the initial 1st one to double kill any eggs and larva. Which makes 100% sense to me, given my long and huge worm outbreak I have had since 3 years!
> 
> Thanks guys, much appreciated and glad I've found you!


Yes, the second dose is essential, and a third one won't do any harm even if it's not needed. You will have plenty in the pack.


----------



## sparkyweasel (6 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> 'Powder praziquantel is not easily water soluble, but using a drop or two of Dimethyl sulfoxide (DMSO) will help to fully dissolve it in a cup before dosing' and:
> 
> 'With prazi dose once, wait about a week, do a 20-25% water change and then repeat dosage'.
> 
> Every other site I look at, instructions are different :/


That's why you need Fluke-Solve aquarium medication. Not a dog or horse wormer containing Praziquantel.


----------



## zozo (7 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> Okay, so I can just add it every 2 or 3 weeks right? And no need for a water change?


No, you should take the recommended dosage as described on the package, add it to the water and wait for 14 days before doing the first water change.
If you do a water change within those 14 days then you need to top off the medicine dosage again in relation to the volume of water you changed.

After 14 days you can do a big 80% water change to take the no longer needed medication out and alternatively filter over active carbon to filter out the remaining medication.

Depending on the type of infection this is the most effective term treatment with fluke solve for external parasites such as Trichodina which are a tad harder to kill than flukes and other worms. Flukes are also a type of flatworm, worms are usually killed within 24 hours. That's why with short term treatments a second dose a week later is recommended to kill the newborns from latently present eggs.

This was once advised to me personally by the developer of this medicine Dr Fiona Mcdonald.

If you are not sure what you are dealing with I advise you to contact Specialists Fish Treatments & Medicines | Fish Treatment Ltd
They will ask you some more questions, such as tank volume, type of fish, symptoms, maybe some pictures and advise you accordingly.

That was a few years ago, so I do not know what and how today but back then she did send me the Fluke-Solve® Aquarium 10 gram sachet and charged no P&P. And as you can see I'm not from the UK but at the other side of the pond.


----------



## Cherries (7 Aug 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> That's why you need Fluke-Solve aquarium medication. Not a dog or horse wormer containing Praziquantel.


So it will dissolve easily in water if made for aquarium use?


----------



## Cherries (7 Aug 2021)

zozo said:


> No, you should take the recommended dosage as described on the package, add it to the water and wait for 14 days before doing the first water change.
> If you do a water change within those 14 days then you need to top off the medicine dosage again in relation to the volume of water you changed.
> 
> After 14 days you can do a big 80% water change to take the no longer needed medication out and alternatively filter over active carbon to filter out the remaining medication.
> ...


That helps. I guess I will contact them with all information and see whether they will send me 10 gram sachet at no cost as that'll be handy as I'm broke lol and this is a bit of an emergency.

Thanks all again!


----------



## sparkyweasel (7 Aug 2021)

Cherries said:


> So it will dissolve easily in water if made for aquarium use?


Yes.


----------



## Cherries (13 Aug 2021)

sparkyweasel said:


> Yes.


Thank you 😊


----------



## Cherries (13 Aug 2021)

Just one more question.. After the first dose, a week late I add second dose then after another week I do a large water change? Or I just add first dose, then after two weeks I add second dose and so on?


----------



## sparkyweasel (14 Aug 2021)

I can't remember now, but if you follow the instructions on the pack you will be fine.


----------



## Cherries (15 Aug 2021)

Okay, will do. Thank you so much again for the help all! ☺


----------



## Cherries (3 Sep 2021)

I have just added it to the box 😌 Some but not too many particles dissolved, added 15ml and added few additional mls. It is guaranteed that it'll save my fish?


----------



## Cherries (3 Sep 2021)

I'm not even sure it dissolved? There was a wet mud like clump at the bottom of the kitchen mug


----------



## Cherries (3 Sep 2021)

Oh uh.. I was shaking the bottle instead of stirring in it. So uh I will use the kitchen jug again tomorrow, will warm up the solution and then stir it. Hope I'm right?


----------

